# BibleWorks 6



## Reed (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey All -
I just installed BibleWorks 6 on a faculty members computer at the academic institution where I am employed.

It looks like a super-neato very powerful Bible research tool. I was interested to see some good puritans recommending it on the review flyer that comes with it -- John Piper, James White, G.I. Williamson and Ligon Duncan.

Anyone using it out there? Looks pretty intense --


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 5, 2005)

I have it and it is very good.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 5, 2005)

If you deal with Hebrew and Greek, it is a must have tool. I personally love it. I use it in everything I do in writings and study.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2005)

Mike Bushell, one of the creators of Bibleworks, is a good man. He was kind enough to host my wife and I for lunch at his house once when we visited his church in Norfolk, Virginia. He also wrote _The Songs of Zion_, defending exclusive psalmody. 

http://home.christianity.com/ministries/pcanews/81835.html


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2005)

Great, more money gone from my bank account.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 5, 2005)

Why does this stuff have to cost so much? Over my budget....


----------

